# Ok...what the hell is this SHEMITAH crap?? Cause this vid freaked me out



## I'd_last_a_day

Ok, not a religious guy so as soon as 'Jewish 7 year cycle' was mentioned in this video I was rolling my eyes. However, by the end I was like WTF??? Yo this is some freaky stuff. I'm officially upping my radar for some major crap going down this fall






...apologies that I realized too late I posted this in the wrong spot


----------



## Prepared One

Lot's of bad things on the horizon. Whether Shamitah is to blame or not who can say. Talk with Main Marine. He knows all about it. I think he has a thread on it here as well. One thing is certain......get ready.


----------



## hawgrider

Hey I get to use this twice in one day:joyous:


----------



## Maine-Marine

As I have said a few times... I am keeping an eye out for this and feel there maybe an event that day.

1st it (the Shmita) is not crap it is the 7th year of the cycle. the 7th year when God told the jews to let the land lay unplanted

2nd this sept 13th/14th is the end of a shmita (it ends at sunset on the 14th) and the beginning of a Jubilee year - the jubilee year is when all debts are cancelled

3rd historically some bad things have happened because the nation of israel did not keep this time as directed

Is something going to happen???? Nobody SHOULD say yes or no to this - nobody knows - however I (myself) have said several times that I am going to be very very very ready Sept 11th.

I feel/think/believe that we will have a market crash by the end of business Sept 14th.... I am not going to quit my job and bug out to the Maine Woods - but I am keeping an eye open and an ear to the ground.

I am double checking on food, fuel, medical supplies...filling in blank spaces

Make sure you have your ducks all lined up and be watchful- HOWEVER this is like any other prediction - there are reason that it could happen (in this case a lot of reasons and some historical backing) and reason that it is crazy

DO NOT WORRY - be prepared.... if you are prepped - double check, if you are not go get some rice and beans and canned stuff...

be watchful on the 14th...if you see the stock marketing imploding - take the proper actions to protect yourself

here is a good video


----------



## Ripley

The sky is falling......again.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Just relax, enjoy life, ain't nothing going to happen every.. things will just keep going as they always have, close your eyes and relax... no worries.. no need to get ready, the government will take care of you


----------



## sideKahr

It looks like the seven year cycle in human affairs has some validity. Just stay prepared, as always, and we should be alright.

As far as the shemitah video goes, it smells like a promo for his advisory service on how to escape the fall of the dollar. Subscriptions are payable in dollars. Okay.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Maine-Marine said:


> I (myself) have said several times that I am going to be very very very ready Sept 11th.
> 
> I feel/think/believe that we will have a market crash by the end of business Sept 14th.... I am not going to quit my job and bug out to the Maine Woods - but I am keeping an eye open and an ear to the ground.
> 
> I am double checking on food, fuel, medical supplies...filling in blank spaces
> 
> Make sure you have your ducks all lined up and be watchful


I never know what to think when this issue of 'The store shelves being empty' comes up. What was the beginning of the Great Depression like, were the shelves empty? If so for how long? Because I know that they say if you were one of the people who were able to keep their job during the Depression you actually gained purchasing power. A second reason I wonder about being worried (I have a very very secure job) is because I've been to poor countries and if you had money you were totally fine (Dollars or local currency). Not sure how Mad Max like things would get.

Of course lots of parameters are different, in the 1930s there was not the issue of US having and losing a world reserve currency. I suppose in either case tangible assets like farms and food distributors would not disappear but they would only change hands. So if food supply and distribution companies did go bankrupt...question is how long would it take for those types of extremely critical assets to change hands? Do we have good examples of these questions from the Depression?


----------



## Maine-Marine

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Not sure how Mad Max like things would get.


We (not everybody) have a different moral base now... 1930's you were not dealing with a welfare class and a YOU OWE ME mentality.

if (WHEN) the next depression hits.... there will be riots and looting and people killing each other for sneakers and tv sets...

that is why the wisdom says STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM WALMART when IT crashes


----------



## Seneca

I will know it when I see it, until then prep prep prep...
What's Wal-Mart?hehehe


----------



## TacticalCanuck

sideKahr said:


> It looks like the seven year cycle in human affairs has some validity. Just stay prepared, as always, and we should be alright.
> 
> As far as the shemitah video goes, it smells like a promo for his advisory service on how to escape the fall of the dollar. Subscriptions are payable in dollars. Okay.


Soon as they want your bucks they are being hypocrites. Donate or buy this repackaged crap to make me money. Cuz this awareness of this pressing issue that we bring to you may just change this course of history for the future this future that we can see but nobody is paying attention to. Except you. How does that hook in the mouth feel once you know it's there.

Something is going on but I can make only one certain statement. It's either everything they say - depopulation one world ruler and one currency and one religion and microchips or it's something completely different. And all this stuff out there is just as much bunk as the rest of it all. Put there to mask the scent.

Or there's nothing going on at all. People simply argue to much to get anything real done. When's the last time 5 people in the same room agreed on dinner? Let alone dividing the profits of the world. Money is the greatest and most terrible illusion ever pulled off. We all believe in it. How dumb are we?!


----------



## Auntie

If there is limited gasoline how are the truckers going to get the food to the stores? If there is no electricity how are they going to keep perishables fresh? Oh that is right they can use their generators, oops no trucks to bring the gasoline. How are the workers going to get to work to bake the bread, fill up the coca cola bottles, butcher the meat? Would you leave your family if there was civil unrest? Would you go to work? If there is no power for an extended time what effects do you think it will have on the city you are in? 

Want more information about what this would be like, then do some research on Katrina and the year that followed. Read about what happened in Joplin MO and how long it took for their town to recover. Read about Estes Park, Lyons, Nederland and Ward CO and what happened to their cities after the floods. What about Pueblo CO and what happened with the river and people being told not to drink, bathe or use their well water.

My Great Grandmother told stories about neighbors helping each other. She could not bake bread to save her life, so she traded butter for bread. She traded canned goods to another neighbor for a chicken and some eggs. She said once the stores were empty they stayed that way for over a year. They did live in a remote town so I am sure that contributed to it. She also talked about the carpet baggers, tramps, hobos and thieves. When her garden was bearing vegetables someone had to sit out there all night to keep the vagabonds and previously mentioned scoundrels from stealing from her garden. The sad thing is that she would have traded some work for food but they never asked, they just tried to take. Someone killed and ate their dog on the back part of their property. It was a terrible time and brought out the worst in some people. Sometimes I wish she had not told me the stories. Other times I am very glad she did. She hated watermelon rind preserves but they were a good trading item, so she made them.


----------



## Maine-Marine

TacticalCanuck said:


> Something is going on but I can make only one certain statement.


That -

There's something happening here, But what it is ain't exactly clear There's a man with a gun over there Telling me I got to beware

I think it's time we stop Children, what's that sound? Everybody look - what's going down? There's battle lines being drawn
Nobody's right if everybody's wrong Young people speaking' their minds Getting so much resistance from behind


----------



## Medic33

this is one of the things that make me scratch my head a think huh, The stuff screams marketing tactics. But it still twinges my Oh Crap mode= bug the freak out right now -RIGHT NOW DAMN IT.
they present a situation add the IF you want to survive or be in a head of or on top of -here is the secret right after you click this or join this or like this on facebook or twitter or something.
I mean if it is real why doesn't anyone just come out and say hey you want to make it through then this is what you need to do -blah blah blah.
but no they make it all dramatic and are never specific, speaking as if they are reading a weekly horoscope, then never tell you what's up only a mosaic of what could happen.
I guess this is why they call us prepers cause we prep and don't really need a reason.
I want to believe in it but after seeing this kind of presentation (like remember Y2K) so many times before half of me keeps thinking WTF really and my balloons deflate.


----------



## Medic33

i would say just keep off the ridgeline and your powder dry pilgrim.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Medic33 said:


> i would say just keep off the ridgeline and your powder dry pilgrim.


Speaking of powder they say there is a shortage. I dont see it. I got 8lbs of powder first company in my province i called. My issue right now is shell plates lol.


----------



## alterego

Maine-Marine said:


> Just relax, enjoy life, ain't nothing going to happen every.. things will just keep going as they always have, close your eyes and relax... no worries.. no need to get ready, the government will take care of you


That is great.


----------



## bigwheel

A lot of big name preachers seem to be confident something big is fixing to happen. A lot of whom already have plenty of money. I firmly believe Obummer is the antichrist. The only thing he is lacking to fulfill his role is for the restraining influence of the Church and the indwelling Holy Spirit to be removed..aka the Rapture of the Church. Up until this point he fits the bill to a tee other than a failure to produce any signs and lying wonders..which will hopefully come after the Christians are gone. The current Pope has False Prophet wrote all over his face. Neither one of those jokers seem to have a very bright future over the long haul. 
2 Peter 2 (AKJV)
But there were false prophets also among the people, even as there shall be false teachers among you, who privily shall bring in damnable heresies, even denying the Lord that bought them, and bring upon themselves swift destruction. And many shall follow their pernicious ways; by reason of whom the way of truth shall be evil spoken of. And through covetousness shall they with feigned words make merchandise of you: whose judgment now of a long time lingereth not, and their damnation slumbereth not. ...
Revelation 19:20 (AKJV)
And the beast was taken, and with him the false prophet that wrought miracles before him, with which he deceived them that had received the mark of the beast, and them that worshipped his image. These both were cast alive into a lake of fire burning with brimstone.


----------



## Medic33

the other thing that dims my light bulb is-the shemitah is old testament -Christ changed that for Christians we believe in the new testament.
also the contract was with the Jewish and only the Jewish people no one else.
last what about the times that nothing happened? I mean ever 7 years with a 70 year big deal -what does history say since like 1600? were that pattern again?
like many have posted and stated before even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Medic33 said:


> the other thing that dims my light bulb is-the shemitah is old testament -Christ changed that for Christians we believe in the new testament.
> also the contract was with the Jewish and only the Jewish people no one else.
> last what about the times that nothing happened? I mean ever 7 years with a 70 year big deal -what does history say since like 1600? were that pattern again?
> like many have posted and stated before even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Medic

yes it is old testament BUT... It was a land thing..it was to give the land rest... As far as Israel goes this command has never been revoked

God sent them into captivity to allow the land to rest

Also, notice that the end time shown in Dan is 7 years (actually the 70th week of the 70 weeks).

God seems to work in wonderful ways and I am guessing that we shall see events happen on the days (feast days) that were not fulfilled.

*** Passover - the Death of Jesus Christ
*** Feast of Unleavened Bread - the Burial of Jesus Christ
*** Feast of First Fruits - the Resurrection of Christ
*** Pentecost - the Descent of the Holy Spirit & the Birth of the Church
*** Feast of the Trumpets - the Rapture of the Church
*** Feast of Atonement - the Second Coming of Jesus Christ
*** Feast of Tabernacles - the Millennial Reign of Jesus Christ


----------



## AquaHull

Medic33 said:


> the other thing that dims my light bulb is-the shemitah is old testament -Christ changed that for Christians we believe in the new testament.
> also the contract was with the Jewish and only the Jewish people no one else.
> last what about the times that nothing happened? I mean ever 7 years with a 70 year big deal -what does history say since like 1600? were that pattern again?
> like many have posted and stated before even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Yes it is OT, but Christ said to live by every word of prophecy. The NT was not written at that time, so he was speaking of the OT.


----------



## PaulS

I have lived through 9 of these events so far...

What make this one any different?

If it smells like steer excrement, looks like steer excrement and puddles like steer excrement it is more than likely fertilizer.


----------



## bigwheel

Medic33 said:


> the other thing that dims my light bulb is-the shemitah is old testament -Christ changed that for Christians we believe in the new testament.
> also the contract was with the Jewish and only the Jewish people no one else.
> last what about the times that nothing happened? I mean ever 7 years with a 70 year big deal -what does history say since like 1600? were that pattern again?
> like many have posted and stated before even a broken clock is right twice a day.


The only promise which God made to Abraham and the Jews which does not now extend to current Christians is the promise of possession of the land of Israel. It would not seem wise to discount the Old Testament as not being applicable to us today.
2 Timothy 3:16
All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:

This nice fellow does a great job weaving the Old Testament and New Covenant into an easy to grasp whole. 
Discovering the Jewish Jesus ®


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Did a lot of research on this. I suggest to do the same. Now,remeber it doesn't have to happen on the date appointed but also pay attention to the forth blood moon that will happen also in September. God gives warning signs in the sun, moon and stars. I could more in depth but it would be pages long. The callapse of the stck market crash happened was on the Elul 29. Like i said do your research.if you want to put your money on anything put it on Gods word. For God to over look abortion for all these years and gay marriage is not surprising that nothing doesn't happen but then again nothing has to happen. God could wait to the the next shemitah for either judgement or blessing. I said it before and i will say it again, do your research. I just got done with reading the book on The Mystery of the Shemitah this book explains all about it. This is not just in this book but in the bible. I suggest before you read that, read the book The Harbingers. You can take it with a grain of salt or you can do your research and find out that its always been a 100% correct (the Shemitah). Just saying.


----------



## Maine-Marine

PaulS said:


> I have lived through 9 of these events so far...


the last Jubilee year occured from Sept. 24, 1966 to Oct. 13, 1967... you must be a vampire

remember this is the END of the shemitah and the start of the Jubilee


----------



## Medic33

if it is a jubilee year then isn't that a good thing I mean that is the end of the 70 years the Israelites were slaves and were free again at that time, SO why is it always a bad thing?
the moon the sun -man has looked at these for signs forever the pagan's did this -the sky grows dark and a blood moon -ah even Jesus said the end of days is for God to know and know one else not even the son knows when ,ONLY GOD!! 
you really think the rapture is upon us? how would that be a bad thing? if your faithful god will call you to him I can think of no better place than to be in his kingdom. 
no matter how you play it how you try to explain it -it will be just another year, believe me if God wants some thing done there will be no mistake and everyone will know.
if anything it may be the end of that idiotic terror group that is causing so much pain. my 2 cents.
also if the OT is still valid then why did Jesus go through all that he did to change it? To make thing right in God eyes again? 
I am not being a jerk I just don't think it is right to worry about something no person can change. I feel that the people writing books and youtubing about it are just trying to make a fast buck -I mean most are already rich so that means they are greedy to.


----------



## Denton

Well, Medic; it was good for the Hebrew slaves but a really bad thing for Egypt.


----------



## Stick

Seven year cycle applies to varying hare and Canadian lynx. Hmmmmm.


----------



## 8301

In my 1st economics class '82 we were taught that the market tends to run in cycles, around 7 years per cycle. 

I've been prepping to some degree or another for the last 15 years and it never seems complete. While I think this is just another rumor I'm using it as a spur to get me moving forward with some preps. Prepping never ends but it never hurts to top off the fuel tanks and stock up the firewood along with some more major preps.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Medic33 said:


> if it is a jubilee year then isn't that a good thing I mean that is the end of the 70 years the Israelites were slaves and were free again at that time, SO why is it always a bad thing?
> the moon the sun -man has looked at these for signs forever the pagan's did this -the sky grows dark and a blood moon -ah even Jesus said the end of days is for God to know and know one else not even the son knows when ,ONLY GOD!!
> you really think the rapture is upon us? how would that be a bad thing? if your faithful god will call you to him I can think of no better place than to be in his kingdom.
> no matter how you play it how you try to explain it -it will be just another year, believe me if God wants some thing done there will be no mistake and everyone will know.
> if anything it may be the end of that idiotic terror group that is causing so much pain. my 2 cents.
> also if the OT is still valid then why did Jesus go through all that he did to change it? To make thing right in God eyes again?
> I am not being a jerk I just don't think it is right to worry about something no person can change. I feel that the people writing books and youtubing about it are just trying to make a fast buck -I mean most are already rich so that means they are greedy to.


remember they spent 490 years in captivity.

There is a GREAT difference between worry about something you can not change and preparing for something you can not change

ALSO the bible is clear.. WE (the follower will not be caught unaware)

just because some folks are youtubing does not mean it is not true..

I can tell you when the tribulation will start, I can tell you when the rapture will happen, I can tell you when Gods wrath will be poured out...

AND the rapture will not happen UNTIL after the temple is rebuilt, the man of sin is revealed, a falling away happens, and christians are persecuted greatly... It will not be a secret thing

as for the moon and stars....God says v

Genesis 1:14 
And God said, Let there be lights in the firmament of the heaven to divide the day from the night; and let them be for *signs*, and for *seasons,* and for *days*, and *years*:


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

We're getting off track here, the main thing is that the people in charge, the people who pull the strings have these Jewish beliefs. There's no such thing as an antichrist the thing to take away is that the puppet masters steer events and some of the huge players believe in 7 years cycles. The thing to focus on are world events, the religious beliefs of the puppet masters, events scheduled for Sept, economic numbers that are in the red and about to boil over, etc. 

The crazy 'Coincidence' of all these economic meltdowns during Shemitahs 'By puppet masters who believe in Shemitah' is incredible proof how true it is that they can violently rock the entire economy whenever they damn well please. Pretty sure a lot of people in here have seen a thorough documentary or 2 on how they crash markets only to sweep up the crumbs for pennies on the dollar, and how they've done it like clock work over centuries. No need to think about god here you just have to understand that they ARE gods of the financial markets, they own it!!! They can and will crash it when they want. If they believe in Shemitahs they will play god on the Shemitahs, believe it they are complete sociopaths.

Sorry not trying to be offensive to any religious beliefs I just always like pointing out how the scum bag elite 'play' the religious card all the time and we unfortunately give them so much power by buying into their sales pitch. They are sociopaths. I cringe when Republicans act like Christians AHHHHH it makes me wanna scream!!!! I equally wanna scream when Democrats act like they are for the little guy. Just remember they 'Have the ability' to rock the market every 7 years, they have the ability to play gods if they believe in 7 year cycles


----------



## Denton

I'd_last_a_day said:


> We're getting off track here, the main thing is that the people in charge, the people who pull the strings have these Jewish beliefs. There's no such thing as an antichrist the thing to take away is that the puppet masters steer events and some of the huge players believe in 7 years cycles. The thing to focus on are world events, the religious beliefs of the puppet masters, events scheduled for Sept, economic numbers that are in the red and about to boil over, etc.
> 
> The crazy 'Coincidence' of all these economic meltdowns during Shemitahs 'By puppet masters who believe in Shemitah' is incredible proof how true it is that they can violently rock the entire economy whenever they damn well please. Pretty sure a lot of people in here have seen a thorough documentary or 2 on how they crash markets only to sweep up the crumbs for pennies on the dollar, and how they've done it like clock work over centuries. No need to think about god here you just have to understand that they ARE gods of the financial markets, they own it!!! They can and will crash it when they want. If they believe in Shemitahs they will play god on the Shemitahs, believe it they are complete sociopaths.
> 
> Sorry not trying to be offensive to any religious beliefs I just always like pointing out how the scum bag elite 'play' the religious card all the time and we unfortunately give them so much power by buying into their sales pitch. They are sociopaths. I cringe when Republicans act like Christians AHHHHH it makes me wanna scream!!!! I equally wanna scream when Democrats act like they are for the little guy. Just remember they 'Have the ability' to rock the market every 7 years, they have the ability to play gods if they believe in 7 year cycles


Ah, here we go. I was wondering when we would get to the punch line. After all, the opening post posed a question that could easily be answered by an internet search.

You don't want to be offensive, but you assert there is no such a thing as what the Bible states there will be. You also assert the evil Jooooooooos are the ones who control the coming crash.

No, I see no reason why anyone would not embrace you and this thread as non-offensive! :Sarcastic::tongue-new:


----------



## Maine-Marine

I'd_last_a_day said:


> The crazy 'Coincidence' of all these economic meltdowns during Shemitahs


One of my favorite verse

2 Peter 3:5
For this they willingly are ignorant of.................

I want to point out that WILLINGLY IGNORANT is a nice way of saying STUPID ON PURPOSE


----------



## Shadow Hawk

God sees all and knows all. He can split the soul and spirt in half. Look if anyone out there is making a buck for the purpose of soley of thier own will and not Gods then simply put Judgement day when we ALL stand before God. Me personally think Johnathan Cahn is warning us. Hod always gives us a warning,a shaking before He does something. This warning is not just for America but for the entire world. Prepping is a small part of it. Like the parable about the angels bring extra oil and other angels did not. What the big picture here is trying to reveal is turn back to God and repent. That is what the Shemitha is really saying (God). Im guilty of sin especially greed. It is reall easy to fall into that trap but just remember someone out there is in need and in worse shape then you.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

No such thing as the Antichrist? But their is such a thing. The bible states (Gods word) says anything that is against Christ is an Antichrist. Look it up, google search. Just saying.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Denton said:


> Ah, here we go. I was wondering when we would get to the punch line. After all, the opening post posed a question that could easily be answered by an internet search.


No punch line more of a rhetorical question of shock after viewing the video. It was nearly 30 minutes long and presented in a fashion to slowly build up his (Jeff Berwick) case...so not really gonna get the same effect as a simple internet search on it's meaning.



Denton said:


> You don't want to be offensive, but you assert there is no such a thing as what the Bible states there will be. You also assert the evil Jooooooooos are the ones who control the coming crash.
> 
> No, I see no reason why anyone would not embrace you and this thread as non-offensive! :Sarcastic::tongue-new:


UGH!! This is the huge problem. The main thing you just took away is that I've just been offensive. We're doomed, the elite is systematically sucking the financial life out of the 99% and a discussion on the reasons why can instantly be derailed because an offensive thing was said! I actually probably just explained myself poorly I wasn't trying to offend I was trying to stress that Berwick had said in the video 'THis has religious connotations but I'm not gonna focus on that.' I was agreeing with his angle of the problem and down playing the religion, so was just saying it went off track into the religion department

...Anyway...in a healthy society I would expect this reply 'Well I disagree with your bible assessment but...' Unfortunately, not for just religion but for ANYTHING, now a days in this society an entire discussion will be abandoned god forbid one offensive comment was made, then the discussion becomes the offensive comment. Hence why we're doomed. And remember this social engineering was put in place by design. Certain cliches should be screamed off of roof tops..."AGREE TO DISAGREE" for starters!

This isn't a rant against you Denton it's my rant against the 'Successful' social engineering project that has turned the country into the most easily offended nation that has ever existed.



Maine-Marine said:


> One of my favorite verse
> 
> 2 Peter 3:5
> For this they willingly are ignorant of.................
> 
> I want to point out that WILLINGLY IGNORANT is a nice way of saying STUPID ON PURPOSE


Case in point, I disagree with this position but I agree with his outlook on the market and the fact that he makes a great case about September. And that's that and it won't eat me up or keep me awake tonight.


----------



## PaulS

(yawn)
September will come and go...
I will be another year older and so will the world (not to say we have the same birthday).
October will come with a new date for the coming apocalypse and those who react will react.

The Bible is a spiritual guide interlaced with the history of a nation. It is full of prophecy without a time-line and those who attempt to set a time to them are trying to know the mind of God. An impossible feat!


----------



## Real Old Man

Y'all ain't seen SHTF. Just wait and let something upset my wife's plans to go home and visit her folks. (Oh and she departs on 9-19).


----------



## PaulS

She'll be fine!
What are your plans for whiles she's gone?
Are ya gonna get all the things on your "to do" list done?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

I totally agree there's also a big chance Sept just comes and goes, I think I'm 60% it will just come & go and 40% that things will fall apart. Whether Sept or later I think the major personal factor will be those who lose their job vs those who don't. I see entitlements being in big trouble. It's been a few years now since I admitted to myself that my future pension is a fantasy, I'm about 80% in the belief that it will be totally STOLEN by the time I retire, so I plan as if it doesn't exist (because it doesn't lol)


----------



## Real Old Man

PaulS said:


> She'll be fine!
> What are your plans for whiles she's gone?
> Are ya gonna get all the things on your "to do" list done?


I've got a probable new job to work into, a couple of articles to write up for a print magazine and a cat that needs a servant full time


----------



## Medic33

PaulS said:


> (yawn)
> September will come and go...
> I will be another year older and so will the world (not to say we have the same birthday).
> October will come with a new date for the coming apocalypse and those who react will react.
> 
> The Bible is a spiritual guide interlaced with the history of a nation. It is full of prophecy without a time-line and those who attempt to set a time to them are trying to know the mind of God. An impossible feat!


thank yyyoooooouuuuuuuu Paul!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine

There are a few anchor points -IE a place that you can use to start looking at what will happen.

The first anchor point is the 7 year peace treaty mentioned

Here
Dan 9:27 And he shall confirm the covenant with many for one week: and in the midst of the week he shall cause the sacrifice and the oblation to cease, and for the overspreading of abominations he shall make it desolate, even until the consummation, and that determined shall be poured upon the desolate.

and here
Mat 24:15 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand

and here
Mar_13:14 But when ye shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, standing where it ought not, (let him that readeth understand,) then let them that be in Judae flee to the mountains:

and Jesus tells us that AFTER this
Mat 24:21 For then shall be great tribulation, such as was *not since the beginning of the world to this time*, no, *nor ever shall be*. 
----------------------------------
I might do a thread on the rest of the time line tomorrow...

In the mean time I have a question..... The first Time Jesus was here he fulfilled several feast/Jewish events - do you think his return will be on or fulfill the rest of them???


----------



## Maine-Marine

2Pe 3:2 That ye may be mindful of the words which were spoken before by the holy prophets, and of the commandment of us the apostles of the Lord and Saviour: 
2Pe 3:3 Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers, walking after their own lusts, 
2Pe 3:4 And saying, Where is the promise of his coming? for since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of the creation.


----------



## Karate Kid

That's a lot of posts to read so forgive me for skipping some. I have read the Mystery of the Shemitah and The Harbinger, the Mystery of the Shemitah explains the Harbinger. The Harbinger is the one that really freaked me out and I'm already a believer. I think it is easy for people to dismiss this thinking having never really looked at it with an open mind. Like Maine Marine said, it may not happen and everything in me says it won't happen because we put a date on it, but then there is that little voice inside screaming at me that this whole thing could be coming down and fast. Stay alert this September, We all know the economy is shaky. Some could say with all of the supposed events for September 2015 are a conspiracy theorists dream.


----------



## 8301

I think I'll just stock up on beer and miss this September.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Maine-Marine said:


> 2Pe 3:3 Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers


Sorry if my bone head posting came off as rude earlier I don't mind religion. Hey guys for the record I'm not a scoffer! Matter of fact I've always loved me some armageddon talk, movies, documentaries, etc. I actually know that the abomination of desolation refers to when the antichrist will stand in the 2nd Temple...kind of raised a question for me though. Shouldn't you guys be totally calm until a 2nd Temple gets built? I had a Christian friend years ago and pretty much every religion question I asked him was about Revelation lol. The puzzle for him was always that the great mosque sits on the location where the 2nd one would have to be built, and the puzzle solver he said would be an insanely smooth talking 'Antichrist' who will somehow convince everyone to have it built.

Anyway, point being that he wasn't into the economic collapse so I never really got a collapse Christian angle from him, then I just realized Hey shouldn't you guys be cool since there's no 2nd Temple yet?


----------



## Karate Kid

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Sorry if my bone head posting came off as rude earlier I don't mind religion. Hey guys for the record I'm not a scoffer! Matter of fact I've always loved me some armageddon talk, movies, documentaries, etc. I actually know that the abomination of desolation refers to when the antichrist will stand in the 2nd Temple...kind of raised a question for me though. Shouldn't you guys be totally calm until a 2nd Temple gets built? I had a Christian friend years ago and pretty much every religion question I asked him was about Revelation lol. The puzzle for him was always that the great mosque sits on the location where the 2nd one would have to be built, and the puzzle solver he said would be an insanely smooth talking 'Antichrist' who will somehow convince everyone to have it built.
> 
> *Anyway, point being that he wasn't into the economic collapse so I never really got a collapse Christian angle from him, then I just realized Hey shouldn't you guys be cool since there's no 2nd Temple yet?*


That all depends on whether or not you're pre-trib, mid-trib, post-trib, or any other tribulation thinker....

What Jonathan Cahn explains in The Harbinger and The Mystery of the Shemitah is that it could be a judgement against the United States and that include all of us. What started out as a Christian nation with George Washington as our first president has fallen so far from it. This is just my theory, but I don't think we would have fallen so far away from God if we didn't have it so great here. When things are good, we forget how much we need God. I have seen many video's with Jonathan Cahn and others about the Shemitah, but none of them bring it home like reading the books. I wouldn't attempt to bring it all up on a forum because it would just open up to much for debate (I may have already done that) and focus on the subject would be lost. If anyone likes to read, The Harbinger is a fictional story of events past, present and future, at the very least it could be entertaining.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Karate Kid said:


> That all depends on whether or not you're pre-trib, mid-trib, post-trib, or any other tribulation thinker....


Oh ok gotcha so I was just getting his angle on it then!



FoolAmI said:


> I think I'll just stock up on beer and miss this September.


Lol "Wake me up when September ends..."


----------



## 8301

The way the China's economy is going it could be referring to China


----------



## PaulS

October first I am going to try to remember to ask what happened....


----------



## Maine-Marine

PaulS said:


> October first I am going to try to remember to ask what happened....


I would wait until Oct 3 2016 - that will be the end of the Jubilee year... nobody (of any credibility) has said Sept 13th will be the date - they are saying it could be and past events agree


----------



## PaulS

OK, I can be patient. I will try to remember on October 4th, 2015 to ask what happened.
If the rapture takes me you will excuse my absence.  (I really don't think the lord wants me that much)


----------



## Medic33

let me help you out paul.
on October 1st 2016 we will try to remember and ask what happened 
is that along enough time frame?


----------



## PaulS

Someone will have a new time table by then and we will be discussing why we believe in that one or why we don't. This has been going on since at least 75 CE. I don't think it will ever stop - well it will stop in 5 billion years or so because the Sun will begin swallowing up the inner planets as it gets ready to become a white dwarf.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

I remember when I was a little kid I saw some scary end of the world special on the year '1999', I was terrified for months lol.


----------



## SerenityNZ

...only one week to go until the Global Elite Illuminati engineered "Shemitah" Economic Collapse scheduled for 27 September 2015 expiration... 

Good news is if it doesn't eventuate, we are still prepared ...and there is always the potential for Zombies...


----------



## Arklatex

Well I'm a little over halfway through the Harbinger. I gotta say there is some interesting data in there... The way everything matches up is kinda scary.


----------



## Maine-Marine

SerenityNZ said:


> ...only one week to go until the Global Elite Illuminati engineered "Shemitah" Economic Collapse scheduled for 27 September 2015 expiration...
> 
> Good news is if it doesn't eventuate, we are still prepared ...and there is always the potential for Zombies...


where did you get the 27th of Sept from....


----------



## Real Old Man

Maine-Marine said:


> where did you get the 27th of Sept from....


Maybe here? Blood Moons and Shemitah Years


----------



## mcangus

So do people believe in something happening because the Jews are right(their religion is the correct religion) or because the Jews run the world and therefore they will make something happen?

This is a Jewish thing right?


----------



## Medic33

mostly MCANGUS.
but you know, there is always the impending doom just around the corner.


----------



## Maine-Marine

mcangus said:


> So do people believe in something happening because the Jews are right(their religion is the correct religion) or because the Jews run the world and therefore they will make something happen?
> 
> This is a Jewish thing right?


Actually both are incorrect.. The Jew's religion is not the correct religion and they do not run the world

do you have a third choice???


----------



## mcangus

Maine-Marine said:


> Actually both are incorrect.. The Jew's religion is not the correct religion and they do not run the world
> 
> do you have a third choice???


Let me try rewriting my original question, sorry I will try to make it more clear.

People who do believe in the Shemitah must either:
A) Be Jewish and believe in the Shemitah as part of their religion
B) Don't believe in the Shemitah(whether they are Jewish or not) but believe something will happen because they believe Jewish people run the world, and the Jewish people running the world will follow Shemitah.

So I am not asking if the Jewish religion is the absolutely correct religion or if Jewish people indeed rule the world. Please read my post slowly as it is hard to type what I am trying to say in a concise manner. Or if someone understands my question, try to rewrite it yourself, maybe I am not being clear enough. Everyone who believes in Shemitah must fall into one of the 2 categories right?


----------



## Maine-Marine

historical evidence points to things happening on or very close to the Shemitah...

I am a Jew in that my heart is circumcised and for me the Shemitah was a land thing not a people thing... IE it was FOR the land


----------



## PaulS

When working with a Lunar calendar events are often noted at full and dark (new) moons. Like when you buy a new car - you notice more of that kind of car on the road than you had noticed before.
Since red moons are also full moons it kind of makes sense that one would notice the events that occur on those times and predict more of the same on future red moons. Scientifically speaking there is a 1 in 28 chance that any on prediction would be right. If you add in the +/- 3 days you increase the odds to 26% probability.

I'll be here to point it out on October 4th.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I have no idea if this is a bunch of BS or what's going to happen.

To me, if it helps focus you and get you prepped, then you are better off then you were if it happens or if it doesn't.

Soorner or later bad things will happen. 

I've said it before, but I will repeat it, events that are anticipated can help us prep. When the Ebola scare hit, I wasn't in the least bit concerned about prepping for Ebola... but it did make me stop and think about how we were set up to deal with biological threats like the 1918 Flu... the answer was we were ENTIRELY unprepared for it. While everybody was running around worrying about Ebola, I started prepping for a flu pandemic (which I think is one of the most likely SHTF things we will have to deal with in our lives).

This is a perfect time to prep for economic collapse, not because of my worry about this September thing but rather because of the vast amount of faith that is being placed in a fake, debt riddled fiat currency. I have ZERO faith or confidence in the US Dollar, NONE.


----------



## mcangus

^ +1

Yeah, the Ebola thing made me look at a whole different type of scenario. Remember how quickly masks and body suits sold out, perhaps with the Ebola scare over, we can find some items on sale.


----------



## Charles Martel

Medic33 said:


> the other thing that dims my light bulb is-the shemitah is old testament -Christ changed that for Christians...


Yes, but, Acts 3:21 states that there shall be a "restoration of all things'' prior to the second coming. Many biblical scholars think this is in reference to the future restoration of the Kingdom of Israel, including the gathering of the tribes of Israel. It's possible that many of the old laws may be re-established as the lost and present tribes of Israel gather in their promised land.



Medic33 said:


> also the contract was with the Jewish and only the Jewish people no one else.


Remember...Christian Gentiles (you and I) have been grafted into the tree of Israel. We are the wild branches Paul refers to in Romans 11. We ARE of the house of Israel.


----------



## SerenityNZ

Maine-Marine said:


> where did you get the 27th of Sept from....


A friend who is into really into the subject around Global Elites, Illuminati Population reduction, One World Government etc sent me a link to a video by a Smemitah spokesperson interviewing several well known and respected economic forecasters. The date was given by some specialist in the subject.

Has anyone researched interpretations of Nostradamus Quattrains relevant to the Blood Moons happening at this time...

That's another thread but very interesting.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Charles Martel said:


> Yes, but, Acts 3:21 states that there shall be a "restoration of all things'' prior to the second coming.


it says speaking of Jesus... Act 3:21 whom the heaven must receive until the times of restoration of all things, whereof God spake by the mouth of His holy prophets that have been from of old.

it does not say prior to his 2nd coming.... most view this restoration as being the new heaven and earth when ALL things are RESTORED...

the fact the Jews are back in the land...That is another prophecy


----------



## Auntie

Maine Marine do you believe that the Statue of Liberty is actually based on the goddess Isis and is considered by some theologians to be the modern whore of Babylon? (This is an honest question I am not trying to bait you)


----------



## Maine-Marine

PaulS said:


> When working with a Lunar calendar events are often noted at full and dark (new) moons. Like when you buy a new car - you notice more of that kind of car on the road than you had noticed before.
> Since red moons are also full moons it kind of makes sense that one would notice the events that occur on those times and predict more of the same on future red moons. Scientifically speaking there is a 1 in 28 chance that any on prediction would be right. If you add in the +/- 3 days you increase the odds to 26% probability.
> 
> I'll be here to point it out on October 4th.


next time we have 4 blood moons will be about 500 years...

but the blood moons have nothing to do with the shemita


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> Maine Marine do you believe that the Statue of Liberty is actually based on the goddess Isis and is considered by some theologians to be the modern whore of Babylon? (This is an honest question I am not trying to bait you)


Never thought about the statue of liberty being based on isis... I always thought it was a nice present from france

The whore of babylon... That phrase is NEVER used in the bible so i have no clue what you are talking about

Now my question to you auntie, Do you view the Bible as the inspired & inerrant word of God


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> Maine Marine do you believe that the Statue of Liberty is actually based on the goddess Isis and is considered by some theologians to be the modern whore of Babylon? (This is an honest question I am not trying to bait you)


Auntie.. you can ask me anything you want...(even if it is to bait me)...just remember...I am a conservative bible believing follower of Jesus Christ that is unashamed of telling the truth based on Gods word.... I also have a sense of humor


----------



## SerenityNZ

@Maine-Marine
Just had my mate send me the link again.
http://surviveshemitah.com/mobile/

Blood Moons are contained within the Nostradamus predictions...


----------



## Maine-Marine

SerenityNZ said:


> @Maine-Marine
> Just had my mate send me the link again.
> mobile » » Survive Shemitah - We?ve been at this a long time. Act now ? before it?s too late.
> 
> Blood Moons are contained within the Nostradamus predictions...


it requires me to give my email address to get info.... which honestly, if it has any info that I do not already know - I would be surprised, very surprised


----------



## SerenityNZ

Maine-Marine said:


> it requires me to give my email address to get info.... which honestly, if it has any info that I do not already know - I would be surprised, very surprised


That's not right I didn't have to give any details, I just clicked on and played the link...

Details are only required if you sign up for the "white paper" (I wouldn't)


----------



## Maine-Marine

SerenityNZ said:


> That's not right I didn't have to give any details, I just clicked on and played the link...
> 
> Details are only required if you sign up for the "white paper" (I wouldn't)


I am opposed to videos that do not tell you how long they are nor allow you to fast forward


----------



## Auntie

I couldn't find the exact article I was reading last night this one seems to follow the same line of reasoning. Mystery Babylon

Inspired yes, but inerrant no. I do not believe that all the people involved in the translations were 100% invested in their task.


----------



## Gimble

Maine-Marine said:


> I am opposed to videos that do not tell you how long they are nor allow you to fast forward


If it makes you feel any better:


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> I couldn't find the exact article I was reading last night this one seems to follow the same line of reasoning. Mystery Babylon
> 
> Inspired yes, but inerrant no. I do not believe that all the people involved in the translations were 100% invested in their task.


So question 2, what parts are in error??? 
2a can you give me one example?

Question 3, how do you know it is an error


----------



## Maine-Marine

AskSteve said:


> If it makes you feel any better:


I skipped through it... I have listened to him before actually today I watched him on infowars 




he is good but he does say a few things wrong.. the shemita has nothing to do with releasing debts..that is the jubilee year


----------



## Auntie

Oxen and unicorns  I don't know what exactly if any errors there are. I do know the fallibility of humans.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> Oxen and unicorns  I don't know what exactly if any errors there are. I do know the fallibility of humans.


I have some math books at home that were written by humans... do i just assume that there are errors because i know humans make mistakes...


----------



## Will2

PaulS said:


> I have lived through 9 of these events so far...
> 
> What make this one any different?
> 
> If it smells like steer excrement, looks like steer excrement and puddles like steer excrement it is more than likely fertilizer.


Well scripturally speaking the only reason this would be significant is that the bible says the end times will start before the generation passes, this is the genereation. something about this being the 70th year or something or two half cycles.

basically cause this is the "generational" shemitah - which is notable. The alst generational shemitah was with the refounding of the jewish state in the UN creation of Israel.

Now I'm not saying the world is ending but I from a nuetral standpoint would say this one is special. but as always september is expected to come and go - although there is a lot of hype on this one and lots of prophesy points that make sense.

the whole, this generation shall not pass.

here is some internet comments on the psuedo-numero-kabbalistic elements
http://www.charismanews.com/opinion...pen-within-15-days-of-the-end-of-the-shemitah


----------



## Charles Martel

Maine-Marine said:


> it says speaking of Jesus... Act 3:21 whom the heaven must receive until the times of restoration of all things, whereof God spake by the mouth of His holy prophets that have been from of old.
> 
> it does not say prior to his 2nd coming.... most view this restoration as being the new heaven and earth when ALL things are RESTORED...


It doesn't speak explicitly of the second coming, but, it's implied by saying "Heaven must _receive_ him until...". It's well established that the restitution/restoration of all things will not happen until after Armageddon and the second coming.


----------



## Auntie

Maine-Marine said:


> I have some math books at home that were written by humans... do i just assume that there are errors because i know humans make mistakes...


There have been errors found in text books. However, my point is that translating something from one language to another is not an easy task. There are different meanings and symbolism to an oxen or a unicorn.

I really don't want to debate you about MM, you and I are both Christians. I respect your right to interpret the bible your way and ask that you let me interpret it my way. I am a quiet Christian, you are a vocal Christian, would it be possible to leave it at that? I read the article about the Statue of Liberty and thought, while I was reading it, I wonder what MM and Paul think of this theory.


----------



## Silverback

What if good guy Obama really has inside intel the american dollar is going to collapse so he is buying everything possible to help out the american public with rediculous spending since the dollar will die anyway.... Good going Obama.


----------



## Karate Kid

mcangus said:


> So do people believe in something happening because the Jews are right(their religion is the correct religion) or because the Jews run the world and therefore they will make something happen?
> 
> This is a Jewish thing right?


I was going to try to answer these questions, but it got to wordy and I don't want to start a long drawn out debate and end up missing the point. If you really are interested, then I would encourage you to pick up a copy of The Shemitah. This is a book you have to read, not hear about and not one to dismiss what others are saying about it unless you have read it. You should be able to get one from Amazon for about $10 and I promise you, about a quarter of the way through probably less, things will just start coming together as the pieces start falling into place.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> I couldn't find the exact article I was reading last night this one seems to follow the same line of reasoning. Mystery Babylon


I scanned the article... it was like many others A + B + C + D + E = 47... 
or mostly unrelated thing + mostly unrelated thing + mostly unrelated thing + mostly unrelated thing = THIS AWFUL THING

towards the end they say "By now it should be obvious that the Statue of Liberty represents the whore spoken of in Revelation 17" ....HA HA HA... NO!


----------



## Maine-Marine

Charles Martel said:


> It doesn't speak explicitly of the second coming, but, it's implied by saying "Heaven must _receive_ him until...". It's well established that the restitution/restoration of all things will not happen until after Armageddon and the second coming.


ok, we are in agreement... the restoring will happen at the very end...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Will2 said:


> Well scripturally speaking the only reason this would be significant is that the bible says the end times will start before the generation passes,


the verse(s) you ARE REFERRING TO...

Mat 24:32 Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh: 
Mat 24:33 So likewise ye, *when ye shall see all these things*, know that it is near, even at the doors. 
Mat 24:34 Verily I say unto you, *This generation* shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.

Which generation - the Generation that sees these signs

What Signs

Mat 24:5 For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many. 
*wars and rumours of wars:*
*nation shall rise against nation*, and kingdom against kingdom:
*famines
pestilences
earthquakes*, in divers places. 
they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake. 
many be offended
*betray one another*
hate one another. 
false prophets shall deceive many. 
*iniquity shall abound*
love of many shall wax cold. 
ye therefore shall see the *abomination of desolation*, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand 
For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be. 
false Christs
false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect. 
Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the 
sun be darkened
moon shall not give her light
and the stars shall fall from heaven
and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken:


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> There have been errors found in text books. However, my point is that translating something from one language to another is not an easy task. There are different meanings and symbolism to an oxen or a unicorn.
> 
> I really don't want to debate you about MM, you and I are both Christians. I respect your right to interpret the bible your way and ask that you let me interpret it my way. I am a quiet Christian, you are a vocal Christian, would it be possible to leave it at that? I read the article about the Statue of Liberty and thought, while I was reading it, I wonder what MM and Paul think of this theory.


I am not a KJV only type of person... I think there are some good things about the KJV but I tend to use others when I preach.. ESV or ASV

Are there Errors - NO.. are there some mistranslated words... YES.... BUT none which has anything to do with salvation issues

unicorn in the king james is actually shown to be this

רֵם רֵים רְאֵים רְאֵם
re'êm re'êym rêym rêm
reh-ame', reh-ame', rame, rame
From H7213; a wild bull (from its conspicuousness): - unicorn.
Total KJV occurrences: 9

I do not have a problem with other "Christians" except when they are expressing facts which are incorrect.

SO, if you want to "LEAVE IT AT THAT".. then we can leave it at that..but do not ask me questions or engage me in a discussion on Jesus Christ.. because I think that iron sharpens iron and I love to debate and discuss Jesus and the Bible...

Also note - I tend to avoid making comments to you since you attacked me and told me I was going to hell... I have mostly dismissed you as just another Joel Osteen best life now pew warmer.


----------



## Auntie

Sorry for asking your opinion on something MM. I will not make that mistake again. I thought we had gotten over our argument, I have gotten over my anger. I guess not. Put me back as a pew warmer.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> Sorry for asking your opinion on something MM. I will not make that mistake again. I thought we had gotten over our argument, I have gotten over my anger. I guess not. Put me back as a pew warmer.


Works for me


----------



## bigwheel

7 Key Events That Are Going To Happen By The End Of September


----------



## Medic33

how do we know your not a false prophet main -even the devil knows the bible and what it says.
ask the devil if they are good or bad and he will say I'm good baby.


----------



## bigwheel

Dang..like to have missed the spat..lol. As the Bible is the Mind of God...its not possible to accurately know everything contained therein. Taking a wrong guess after diligent study does not make a person a false prophet. A fellow named Voltaire spent his life trying to find in error on any major or minor precept it presents. He died trying so doubt any of yall will be able to do it. Few copyist and translation errors is all that can be found. Nothing that influences a hill of beans. The Fundy Baptists handle Biblical inerrancy by claiming it extends only to the original "autographs" which are no longer existent. To be a real New Testament Prophet requires obedience to all the rules governing those who hold the office. A few listed here for consideration. 
1. The utterances must be 100% correct. (goodbye to our pal Nostradamus..he was only about 25% accurate)
2. The prophecy can only be used for edification..exhortation..or comfort. (If used for other purposes..its not from God,) 
3. The prophecy cannot add additional information to God's Written Word..aka..the Bible. This because we operate under a closed Canon. Nothing can be added or subtracted. 
False prophets are to be put to death. Simple huh?


----------



## Auntie

My apologies bigwheel, I didn't know it would turn into a spat. Lesson learned.


----------



## Medic33

well ,I am not a prophet, a priest, a preacher or any official of the Bible - I read it -I listen to it and I try to follow the best I can. I do have a problem when someone says or tells me the end is coming because the bible says so. Yes it does but it also is very specific in signs to look for and the first one is the freaking temple when it is rebuilt then and only then do I believe anything is coming. This sept, oct what ever month does it really mater any more what ever happens we will slosh through it even if it is nothing.
do I care if the market tanks Not really, do I car if the economy tanks not really. I do like the way I live all the conveniences we have but I came from the old school were we didn't use credit we used cash, if we couldn't afford it we didn't buy/do/use it when we wanted something we saved up for it. we didn't just throw things away when we didn't need them any more and go buy a new one we found a way to use them and make it work. 
all we need to be happy is food, shelter, companionship, a place to cool off or keep warm, and something to wear if we got that all the rest is just gravy.


----------



## bigwheel

Hey Auntie. No problem. Spats can be good for something..lol.

@Medic33. Hear you on the simple living. Was raised the same way myself. As far as the end of the world coming..got to believe that's a long way off. As far as when Jesus will return..I love what a preacher named Adrian Rodgers had to say about it..."He is coming in the hour you think not." Thats Biblical. 
Glad to see folks keeping an eye on the Temple and Israel in particular. That will be the center of all the action. A cup of trembling for the world. Think it would also be prudent to keep an eye open for a false peace treaty inflicted on the Jews and their Arab neighbors..which Obummer and Ketchup Kerry are mightly striving to do as we speak. That should be the beginning of the Tribulation period on Earth..i.e. the Time of Jacob's Trouble. We live in interesting times.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Medic33 said:


> how do we know your not a false prophet main -even the devil knows the bible and what it says.
> ask the devil if they are good or bad and he will say I'm good baby.


Be a Berean... check it out, study to show yourself approved


----------



## Maine-Marine

Medic33 said:


> first one is the freaking temple when it is rebuilt then and only then do I believe anything is coming. This sept, oct what ever month does it really mater any more what ever happens we will slosh through it even if it is nothing.
> do I care if the market tanks Not really, do I car if the economy tanks not really. I do like the way I live all the conveniences we have but I came from the old school were we didn't use credit we used cash, if we couldn't afford it we didn't buy/do/use it when we wanted something we saved up for it. we didn't just throw things away when we didn't need them any more and go buy a new one we found a way to use them and make it work.
> all we need to be happy is food, shelter, companionship, a place to cool off or keep warm, and something to wear if we got that all the rest is just gravy.


The first sign/event will be a seven year peace treaty....

also - do not forget SOMETHING has to happen that will bring about a one world leader, one world govenment, one world currency..


----------



## Medic33

maine-marine said:


> the first sign/event will be a seven year peace treaty....
> 
> Also - do not forget something has to happen that will bring about a one world leader, one world govenment, one world currency..


not in my life time!!!!


----------



## Medic33

Maine-Marine said:


> Be a Berean... check it out, study to show yourself approved


the only approval I need is GODS and I'll find that out when I die.

I don't have a problem with yah, Maine, you have givn some good advice but your loosing me with the religion stuff.


----------



## troyp47000

Weather religion has something to do with it or its a complete coincidence aligning with religious prophecies, doesnt really matter. The dollars going to collapse eventually, martial law will probably be declared, rights taken away and a new ere (type) of enslavement will begin. Or atleast they'll try.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Maine-Marine said:


> The first sign/event will be a seven year peace treaty....
> 
> also - do not forget SOMETHING has to happen that will bring about a one world leader, one world govenment, one world currency..


Now here's a major problem. I've actually heard that there is so much strong arming going on with Greece because 'Should the Euro fail the great one world currency will for sure die.' After all how the hell you gonna have a world currency if you can't succeed in a European currency? Well...like I said a major problem, the Euro was doomed from the start. Nations have to be very similar to be on the same currency, what's tearing the Euro apart is this stupid one size fits all monetary policy. You have some countries in the Euro that need financial loosening, yet other countries that need financial tightening...However there is ONE central policy, doomed from the start!! It's done, it's mathematically done!! How on Earth will they ever pursue a world currency when it is a mathematical fact that the Euro will come crashing down?


----------



## SerenityNZ

Here's an interesting perspective.

http://kingworldnews.com/a-world-in...s-the-global-economy-and-stock-markets-crash/


----------



## Real Old Man

:icon_surprised:


----------



## Seneca

Sometimes being clueless can be a good thing. I do know the s can hit the fan, I don't know what the underlying circumstances will be that brings it about. Lots of really scary stuff gong on in the world right now. So is this shenanigan thing going to be it? Who knows? maybe. At some point in time odds are something will happen. 

Anyway learning to run a keyboard southpaw is humbling.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Now here's a major problem. I've actually heard that there is so much strong arming going on with Greece because 'Should the Euro fail the great one world currency will for sure die.' After all how the hell you gonna have a world currency if you can't succeed in a European currency? Well...like I said a major problem, the Euro was doomed from the start. Nations have to be very similar to be on the same currency, what's tearing the Euro apart is this stupid one size fits all monetary policy. You have some countries in the Euro that need financial loosening, yet other countries that need financial tightening...However there is ONE central policy, doomed from the start!! It's done, it's mathematically done!! How on Earth will they ever pursue a world currency when it is a mathematical fact that the Euro will come crashing down?


only has to last about 3 years.. the one world currency will not be hard currency - it will be electronic...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Medic33 said:


> the only approval I need is GODS and I'll find that out when I die.
> 
> I don't have a problem with yah, Maine, you have givn some good advice but your loosing me with the religion stuff.


medic.. the approval I was talking about was Gods...

Acts 17:11 
Now the Berean Jews were of more noble character than those in Thessalonica, for they received the message with great eagerness and examined the Scriptures every day to see if what Paul said was true.

2 Timothy 2:15 
Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.


----------



## bigwheel

Maine-Marine said:


> The first sign/event will be a seven year peace treaty....
> 
> also - do not forget SOMETHING has to happen that will bring about a one world leader, one world govenment, one world currency..


Good point. At the risk of being labled a false prophet..and of being redundant yet again another time..I have developed a "theory" that Obummer is the antichrist. He fits the bill right down to being a ardent homosexual..and if he follows the religion of his father he is a muslim. Or even he doesnt follow it he is one based even on the dogmas of Islam. The only missing item in his arsenal of credentials is to display some signs and lying wonders. Got a feeling those will come after the Catching Away..i.e. Rapture of the Church. He will be ready to lead the godless remnant of humanity. With alll the left wing nonsense being spouted by the current Pope there is no doubt in my mind he is the false prophet..so absent the restraining influence of the Church and the Holy Spirit..he should be ready to do his evil deeds as well.

Daniel 11:36-38 (AKJV)
36 And the king shall do according to his will; and he shall exalt himself, and magnify himself above every god, and shall speak marvellous things against the God of gods, and shall prosper till the indignation be accomplished: for that that is determined shall be done. 37 Neither shall he regard the God of his fathers, nor the desire of women, nor regard any god: for he shall magnify himself above all. 38 But in his estate shall he honour the God of forces: and a god whom his fathers knew not shall he honour with gold, and silver, and with precious stones, and pleasant things.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Maine-Marine said:


> only has to last about 3 years.. the one world currency will not be hard currency - it will be electronic...


If it only has to be 3 years than that could happen...but it will fall apart eventually. Unfortunately all hard currency will be attacked. But who's to say after the collapse billions of pissed off people won't push hard for financial reform for the better. I doubt it but hope



bigwheel said:


> He fits the bill *right down to being a ardent homosexual*..


I'm all for bashing that piece of trash Obama but you might be guilty of making that one up lol


----------



## Reboot

Silverback said:


> What if good guy Obama really has inside intel the american dollar is going to collapse so he is buying everything possible to help out the american public with rediculous spending since the dollar will die anyway.... Good going Obama.


By all the econ. signs, the U.S. dollar will collapse sooner than later. I believe sooner. Something else is scheduled to happen in Sept.. I can't believe nobody has talked about banks being too big to fail and when they do taking the world econ. with it. Or quantitative easing (what a brilliant scam). Or the fact that the IMF is due to announce the new world currency in Sept.. This will almost certainly make the SHTF on a worldwide scale. Greece is screwed, China is also and so is Russia and so are we.

People have called Obama the "Antichrist" yet agree that big money is pulling his strings just like every other POTUS in my lifetime.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I do not think we will know who THE Antichrist will be until a little later down the road


----------



## Reboot

Whew . . . I thought for a minute I would have to hide my unicorns. 

BTW When my parents would tell me I'm going to go to hell, I would tell them good I want to spend all eternity with my friends anyway. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Reboot

Medic33 said:


> not in my life time!!!!


You sure?


----------



## Reboot

:icon_surprised:


----------



## Maine-Marine

Reboot said:


> Whew . . . I thought for a minute I would have to hide my unicorns.
> 
> BTW When my parents would tell me I'm going to go to hell, I would tell them good I want to spend all eternity with my friends anyway. :armata_PDT_25:


It will not be a party.....


----------



## SerenityNZ

...Holy Shit !
Is this the start ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aring-economic-collapse-China-head-exits.html


----------



## Real Old Man

Maine-Marine said:


> It will not be a party.....


As some have said of satan Tis better to rule in h - - l than be a servant in heaven.

Say if this is all about the bible and a good chunk of the world doesn't believe in it, does that mean they are exempt?


----------



## Kauboy

If we assume that the Bible is true, and there is a God, the simple act of disbelief would not exclude us from repercussion.
If we assume that the Bible is NOT true, and there is NO God, events will still play out regardless of our belief, and no exclusion would be granted.

A thing is true or not true. Belief in it does not make it so.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Kauboy said:


> A thing is true or not true. Belief in it does not make it so.


What is your take on UFO sightings? Would u claim that demons & angels could be aliens (synonyms)? Or do you claim that there is nothing in the bible that argues against life on other planets? Not that I'm a religion guy but I agree that the bible doesn't argue that there can't be life elsewhere. Oh yeah there's plenty of religion/alien/atheism debates at my work place lol

...one guy at work theorizes that the commands against astrology in the bible is due to the fact that the stars are where these EVIL entities come from. If we're talking about Shemitah and predictions and timelines it would all fit nicely with horoscopes as well


----------



## 8301

I'd_last_a_day said:


> What is your take on UFO sightings? Would u claim that demons & angels could be aliens (synonyms)? Or do you claim that there is nothing in the bible that argues against life on other planets? Not that I'm a religion guy but I agree that the bible doesn't argue that there can't be life elsewhere. Oh yeah there's plenty of religion/alien/atheism debates at my work place lol


I've got to pass on responding when it comes to UFOs.


----------



## bigwheel

Kauboy said:


> If we assume that the Bible is true, and there is a God, the simple act of disbelief would not exclude us from repercussion.
> If we assume that the Bible is NOT true, and there is NO God, events will still play out regardless of our belief, and no exclusion would be granted.
> 
> A thing is true or not true. Belief in it does not make it so.


Right right. Heard a few good sermons using this line of reasoning as it applies to Hell. Just because a person dont believe its real..aint going to prevent them from going there. A person can believe they dont have a back yard..but if they walk out the back door..they will be in it. A person can live in Fort Worth and believe Dallas doesnt exsist..but if they head East on the big freeway..they will wind up there anyway..lol


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

FoolAmI said:


> I've got to pass on responding when it comes to UFOs.


The evidence is off the charts, it's no different than the denial of the real state of the economy BECAUSE of what the main stream media tells us. There was one incident I just learned about, down to the day & minute, at Denver Airport in broad daylight a UFO hovered for minutes in front of everyone from runway mechanics to tons of passengers...a tower operator made a phone call to superiors about it. Bottom line, the bible is the epitome of opening up the talks about supernatural occurrances, it pretty much has to be explained one way or another.

I do love, or used to love, listening to Christian/non-christian debates. Anyway, i've listened to a lot of Christians, not sure if u guys heard of Ron Carlson at all (he has a lot of material debunking evolution). Well he is of the opinion that the Antichrist will appear out of a UFO. A big reason he believes that is that it would take an entrance of that magnitude for a figure who'd be able to sway the masses to the degree that it says in Revalation

...for the record I believe in god but i don't think god is represented by any formal religion. But i'm always entertained by the arguments for & against all types of beliefs


----------



## Real Old Man

:very_drunk:


----------



## Will2

Real Old Man said:


> :very_drunk:


is that cool aid or orange juice?

None the less, its not really safe to talk about things like aliens or UFOs as there is such a suppression of it being "acceptable" speech by doctors and the governments. Even religion is touchy you start talking about your communion with God and you suddently are deemed a nut.

It is a mass suppression of the occult.

Is it possible aliens exist, sure. Is it possible angels and demons exist, sure. Is there proof of this beyond a reasonable doubt, nope, none that is in the mainstream and accepted by medical science.

Science runs the world through the government strong arms that support them.

Regardless of all this, there will be believers and non believers.

Personally I think things will be as they are. To convince others you need evidence.

In regard to evolution being real or not. All science is theory but there is more evidence of evolution than humanity originating to 5000 years ago. Not to question this, I don't support history either way, there is no way to know unless you experienced it. There is lots of evidence though but we can't say how time or matter existed, there is this presumption of a static space time like the perfect heaven, that works the same way our memory works, that is in a temporal linear motion, but if scientifically applying that, that is due only to the way the human brain functions, and in fact other brains have different capabiliites in thought processes. Physics simply says everything is related interactivitiy, this is no different then an omnipotent omnipresent reality transcending being. This is all just about where to draw the lines on interaction.

For us it is all human experience, and until we experience it is unknown to us.

Is this all just about what is going to effect your capabilities - aliens already exist on TV. They exist in reality they just arn't "real to you" in the flesh.

Get the evidence otherwise it is unproven.

The whole evolution thing is unprovable but there is definately tons of evidence supporting evolutionary theory. From the fruit fly to beans, to DNA and a whole ton of other stuff.

The guy seems to want to stay intelligent design can't occur in evolution, on the contrary intelligent design is built into life adapatation. Being a person of faith, I see no reason why the divine could not influence evolution of life on earth. We came into relative beingness somehow.

We in my generation were all indoctrinated into the scientific method of empirical thought - it is not the only way of thinking but it is what the persecutors undertake their suppressions based upon. It is the thought of the masses. Anything not that is branded as "degenerate" thought. Unsound and ill.

Faith alone in experience is not enough to stop persecution for non social experience.

Authority says what is acceptable.

Authority does not say aliens are real nor angels. They say electrons and atoms are, so if you don't agree you are degenerate. It is the hidden genocide of humanity.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Will2 said:


> Is it possible aliens exist, sure. Is it possible angels and demons exist, sure. Is there proof of this beyond a reasonable doubt, nope, none that is in the mainstream and accepted by medical science...To convince others you need evidence.


Not sure If I'm reading you post correctly, I can't tell if you are in tongue in cheek mode when you talk about 'Evidence' or if you are being serious. You can never make the mistake of being hypnotized by WHERE the evidence comes from...if great evidence is presented in favor of something it doesn't matter if it came from The White House or The Muppet Show. For instance the entire show Ancient Aliens is a presentation of evidence. Do you immediately disregard it because it's a show? Have you ever watched it? (Having said that there is also a lot about Ancient Aliens that can simply argue for very advanced technology prior to our earliest written history)

I get so many people who are in love with the 'Scientific Evidence' argument...so many people make this strict argument and don't even realize that they would completely negate trial juries!! There are different types of evidence but lots of people love to jump to the 'Can't see it under a microscope it's not real' extreme. Again, throw every trial by jury out the window if that's true.

Here is a video that was precisely made to your criteria, the question presented was 'If you were to go around the world and take a poll from UFO believers, what would be your top 10 cases that you would present?' And this video was the result






Do you know what makes evidence good or weak evidence? I'm not being cocky I'm just saying there is legit criteria and none of it has to do with WHO or WHERE the evidence is presented. Independent witnesses, caught on radar, confirmed military documents, credibility of witness' expertise, etc. It's not an accident that the best cases involve military pilots.



Will2 said:


> In regard to evolution being real or not. All science is theory but there is more evidence of evolution than humanity originating to 5000 years ago. Not to question this, I don't support history either way, *there is no way to know unless you experienced it*.


There is that overly strict definition of evidence again that would totally render court rooms useless.



Will2 said:


> The whole evolution thing is unprovable but there is definately tons of evidence supporting evolutionary theory. From the fruit fly to beans, to DNA and a whole ton of other stuff.
> 
> The guy seems to want to stay intelligent design can't occur in evolution, on the contrary intelligent design is built into life adapatation. Being a person of faith, I see no reason why the divine could not influence evolution of life on earth. We came into relative beingness somehow.


You just listed evidence against evolution and called it proof for evolution. You're listing DNA as proof FOR evolution??? If someone is intelligently guiding evolution you're not understanding the definition of evolution...that's a self defeating statement. Evolution is unguided processes. Unless you're claiming god intelligently set up the mechanisms of evolution and they can now run without any help after the set up...that's splitting hairs though i guess, just saying that the intelligence was there to set it up.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Th thing with humans - we are the absolute only species on the planet with no natural ability to live in any climate without cloths and protection an shelter. No matter where we live or race or climate we need these things. Every other species is adapted. Sounds like we dont really belong and were given the skills needed to create the things we need to survive as without them we would not. Just a thought.


----------



## Maine-Marine

TacticalCanuck said:


> Th thing with humans - we are the absolute only species on the planet with no natural ability to live in any climate without cloths and protection an shelter. No matter where we live or race or climate we need these things. Every other species is adapted. Sounds like we dont really belong and were given the skills needed to create the things we need to survive as without them we would not. Just a thought.


interesting argument


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Maine-Marine said:


> interesting argument


Supports creationism over evolution when i think about it.


----------



## Medic33

TacticalCanuck said:


> Th thing with humans - we are the absolute only species on the planet with no natural ability to live in any climate without cloths and protection an shelter. No matter where we live or race or climate we need these things. Every other species is adapted. Sounds like we dont really belong and were given the skills needed to create the things we need to survive as without them we would not. Just a thought.


we have a few things that separate us from the other creatures 
we are the ultimate tool makers
we can reason
we have opposable thumbs
we change the environment to suit us
sure we are the weakest , slowest, and defiantly not the biggest or toughest 
BUT
we dominated every thin else, why? because we work together and we have nukes.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Nukes are relatively new and a tribute to our own audacity. Incredulously many seem to think this world destructive power is a pinacle of achievement rather than the ultimate expression of what most of our race really is. Selfish maniacle and a threat to all other life on our planet. 

Now im gonna go hug a tree lol.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

TacticalCanuck said:


> Th thing with humans - we are the absolute only species on the planet with no natural ability to live in any climate without cloths and protection an shelter.


Lol true. Somewhere there has to be a cult that refuses to wear clothes


----------



## bigwheel

Let us briefly examine the conscience of a human. Not even a vestige can be found in lower life forms. Monkeys have one? No. The adherents of the religion of Evolutionism best get a grip.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Just so people know i'm not being a smart ass here's that Ron Carlson speech on UFOs and the bible...he's a Christian, he makes interesting points on how they are demonic

ron carlson mp3 download - Mp3bili

It's video #6

...when the bible talks about Satan i can't help but think it is a perfect description of government (lying is it's natural tongue, deceit, murderer, appears as an angel of light, etc)


----------



## bigwheel

Seems like Hal Lindsay was big on the UFO demonic link..prob still is. He claims they are real but not physical. Meaning they are of spiritual origins. If you do some research on those who claim to have been abducted there is always a connection to either playing around with demonic material..Ouija Boards..Taro Cards..magic eight balls etc..or they are a member of some kinky religious cults such as but not limited to Roman Catholics etc. Born Again Bible Believing Christians never seem to get abducted. Sure glad too. Rumor is those sex tests really hurt.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

There's definitely something extra ordinary physically about them because they can change shape right in front of eye witnesses. They dissapear & reappear, they take off at insane speeds yet they cause no friction noice in the sky like a jet doing mach 3 would. I just can't watch interview after interview of pilots talking about things they've seen...then take the advice of someone who works at Walmart that all the pilots are lying lol. Plenty of retired pilots who also confirm how opening your mouth about UFOs can be career suicide


----------



## Medic33

well if we are the absolute worst living thing on the face of this planet then how did we become the dominating species in every continent in every environment in any weather?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

I think the guy just meant we're the worst living thing on the planet so far as being reliant on innovative luxuries to survive...luckily for us we're the BEST on the planet at creating innovative luxuries to survive lol


----------

